# I'd love to fishing!!!!



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm taking my wife and two daughters to Gulf Shores so they can hang out at the beach and pool and I can go fishing. I've been following this and other forums, reading books, etc trying to figure out how I can catch some saltwater fish. Does anyone have an opening on their boat to show an idiot from Nebraska how to catch a few fish... We'll be down May 23-27. Thanks... Share cost etc... Any surf fishing anything... It's a big learning curve..


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be able to go out that weekend also. Just ask to chip in for gas. Usually $25 to the edge and $35-$40 if we venture out to the yellow gravel for the big ones and troll a little. 

I've been with Will, www.fishing, and he will be able to show you a TON about trolling. 

Remember you will have to have a fl. out of state Lic also. (We both return to florida) The year lic. is $36 or so. Not for sure what the 1 week lic. is but most likely around $24 or so.

I mainly bottom fish with a little trolling. I think Will does the opposite (Mainly trolling and little bottom fishing.)


----------



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the offers!!!!


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Shanna, What part of Nebraska are you from? I lived there all my life, retired 2 years ago and moved down here. Give me a call when you get down here and if the weather cooperates we'll try to get out. Steve 850 324-1144


----------



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm from Oakland, which is 60 miles north of Omaha...


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Shanna, I grew up in Omaha but my wife has family all over up there. Her dad, mom and a brother are burried in Oakland. Be sure to look me up when you get down here. I live in Lillian which is pretty close to Gulf Shores. Steve


----------



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

that's wild...excuse me but... it's a small world.... I'm going to start packing some fishing gear this weekend. Airline rules are making it a lot tougher and more expensive. I'm taking a 7 foot med. and heavy spinning rods. Limited tackle.. Planning on hitting a bait/tackle shop and buy some stuff. Not taking the fly rod. Northwest has some really strange rules on fishing tackle. In a perfect world I'd catch a cobia....I'm a dreamer..... I love saltwater fish...


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I might have a spot open. Depends on the weather. Probably be Monday. I sometimes catch a few fish.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

lol...a few!


----------



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the offers.. Extended forecast doesn't look good but that can always change, it does all the time In Nebraska, you just wait five minutes. Can fish starting Sunday May 23rd- Wednesday May 27th. Should I call to set up a time??? Thanks again...


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks like te chance of rain will be around through monday but at least the the seas look like they will be calming down a bit. Maybe monday or tuesday. give me a call when you get here. Where abouts are you styaying? Here is a link to the bouy off of Orange beach with the forecast. http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42012 :bowdown "GO BIG RED":bowdown.

Steve850 324-1144


----------

